
Safari 10.0 - msoad
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/content/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Articles/Safari_10_0.html
======
hugs
I'm the most excited the Selenium WebDriver support. Apple was the last major
vendor hold-out. We really thought Microsoft was going to go last! The
Selenium project's "secret" world domination plan was to stop doing all the
work and instead, get the browser vendors to do the heavy lifting. It worked!

~~~
msoad
Hopefully it works with iOS Safari as well.

------
mohsen1
Finally! Inline videos in iOS Safari! This is a really needed change.
Specially for all those GIFs!

------
msoad
Full ES6 and I18n APIs! Nice!!

------
mkawia
Still no service worker

